

Here's the Email Zuckerberg Sent to Cut His Cofounder Out of Facebook (2012) - eeturunen
http://businessinsider.com/exclusive-heres-the-email-zuckerberg-sent-to-cut-his-cofounder-out-of-facebook-2012-5

======
meeper16
One of the many differences between Google and Facebook besides Google's
revenue that's an order of magnitude larger than facebook.

